# Any thoughts on Vans Aura Double Boa



## B4SnowP (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey everyone,
Anyone have any thoughts on this boot? Vans Aura double boa. I just ordered a pair after trying it on at a local store. I have also tried on some other boots as well (K2 Maysis, 32 STW, Burton Moto and Burton Ruler. I liked the K2 Maysis overall but had read a review that the maysis boot wasn't a good fit for my new bindings (burton cartel est). So I went with the Aura for the double boa system which I really like and the articulated cuff to reduce wear and tear on the flexing of the boot. I had heard that the boot gets extremely soft after wearing it for a while which is something I'm worried about as I'm more of an all mountain rider rather than park riding, so I'm hoping the boot stays at least a little stiff. Also I had read a review that the toe box construction is very soft and creates pressure points when strapping in the toe strap. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

toe strap doesnt put any pressure on my auras


----------

